# LA-based Blazers Fans- Take over the Staples Center on Opening night



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

If you're gonna be in LA on opening night or live here post in this thread. 

Using stubhub or something, we can probably get some tickets and plan some good exposure on TV. The Lakers crowds can be a little "rough" but for us, there will be strength in numbers. 

Lets see if we can get some good tickets together, blocks or whatever. Greg Oden's NBA Debut is gonna be historic and we should do our part and make sure there are a lot of Red, Black and White. Maybe if we get a large enough row we can have Rebecca Harlow come over and interview us (hook it up KingSpeed!) since they WILL be covering it. 

We can just bump this thread intermittently. I may or may not have a ticket already....one of my neighbors is contemplating keeping/selling his season ticket (awesome seat). Its only one seat though but its 2 rows from the floor behind the basket.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

The Bynum & Bayless Circus.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

hah. just want to hear some oden chants there and an ovation when he's introduced.

hopefully prices won't be TOO inflated for opening night. I'll be willing to dish out $250 or so...as long as its in the 100 level section.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

prove bynumb a fraud~!


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Bynum probably won't be recovered from his knee surgery by then...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

It'd be a good opening night test for Oden, that's for sure. He'll probably get in quick foul trouble knowing how much Gasoft whines + Bynum is a better than average offensive center. Plus the hype of it all. Hopefully Greg stays in the game and puts an impressive show up.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I hope Greg knocks Kobe on his ... and Kobe looks up, crying to the refs.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

ABM said:


> The Bynum & Bayless Circus.




:lol::clap: Well played!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Trying to convince my bro to fly up for the game! woot!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

or bynumb is exposed as a oden lite lite lite night lite


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Count me in for two seats.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

:azdaja:

Ill be the one Laker fan in the group keeping you guys in check!


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

It's about a 6 hour drive from Phoenix to LA, but I will check the finances over with the wive and see if we can do it. The 28th is my birthday so she'll have to let me...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I have no job but I want to go. I do have Rebecca's email address and I could let her know we'll be there. I want good seats. How close do you guys want to sit?


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...I have already made plans to attend [Oct. 25th is my birthday and my present has already been arranged]!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

KingSpeed said:


> I have no job but I want to go. I do have Rebecca's email address and I could let her know we'll be there. I want good seats. How close do you guys want to sit?



As close as possible. don't want to spend more than $250 probably. that should get some ok seats?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

we should all try to get some lower level tickets so the blazer jerseys get on camera. 

Or if any blazer marketing gurus want to BUY us tickets, I'm all ears.... :banana:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

KingSpeed said:


> I have no job but I want to go. I do have Rebecca's email address and I could let her know we'll be there. I want good seats. How close do you guys want to sit?


It would be nice to be where the camera can see us, but also nice to not be out more than $250 that Xericx mentioned.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Xericx said:


> we should all try to get some lower level tickets so the blazer jerseys get on camera.
> 
> Or if any blazer marketing gurus want to BUY us tickets, I'm all ears.... :banana:


If that happens, I'm going for sure. I emailed my wife from work today and suggested we take our girls to Disneyland that week. Just pure coincidence, really. :whistling: Nothing else going on here. :angel: 

It would be epic (and downright historic) to see Oden's first NBA game in person. I'd planned on going to the Blazers home opener, but it's on Halloween, so I'm screwed on that deal anyway (since I have small children). 

Don't the Lakers have like a 'Rip City Row' or something for visiting fans? :biggrin:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

See the good thing about having a group together would be that we don't get jumped on the way out (which is highly likely if you've gone to a Lakers Game at Staples). 

I think red shows up pretty loudly on camera. everyone get red jerseys!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^lol...yeah we are a bunch of knife toting hooligans down here in the hood...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> ^lol...yeah we are a bunch of knife toting hooligans down here in the hood...


That was his point. 

Oh, you were joking . . . really? I can't speak to the Laker crowd, but a few of the Clippers games I went to had a very different feel at the exit than the crowds around the Rose Garden. I'll wear red to the game, but I'm covering up on the exit. I want to see my kids grow up.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I think you have us confused with Raiders fans


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

edit: don't want this thread to go there.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I wish that I had the money to travel to LA just for this. I'm not even a huge blazers fan (just live in Portland, from Boston originally), but I like them and this sounds like a ton of fun. Anyone even close to LA I urge you to attend and make up for my absence. There aren't too many better feelings in life than going into someone else's stadium and cheering your head off while your team wins.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Case in point: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z15VVvdy0sM

Obnoxious.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I think you have us confused with Raiders fans


I would be careful about wearing a rival jersey around Laker or Clipper fans in the street after a game. 

I wouldn't be in the same town with Raiders fans, even wearing personal body armor. No contest. I have friends that won't even use their Charger season tickets when the Raiders come in because it is so dangerous.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Xericx said:


> edit: don't want this thread to go there.


lol, oh cmon..Im a good sport


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

go take it over!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Case in point: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z15VVvdy0sM
> 
> Obnoxious.



that is a common experience. Even something simple by going to the bathroom, you get hassled like that.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Well in defense of the video I saw the Spurs fan popping his jersey...and its during the WCF...what do you expect? Nobody threw punches


Whenever I go to Lakers games and I see someone in the opposing jersey Ill just boo and point whil I walk past them...nothing more. Im a bigger dude so Ive never had anyone try to escalate it beyond that, nor would I want to


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*ahem* celtics fans @ staples. *ahem*


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

anyways, we have a few guys that will attempt to buy tix. that's good. get the jerseys on!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Xericx said:


> *ahem* celtics fans @ staples. *ahem*


Ok, that was lame but a couple of things to think about on that one...

1. Your a Celtics fan, the most hated team in the Lakers eyes, going to the Staples Center...Your just asking for **** talking and alcohol escalates everything. He's an idiot if he thought everone would greet him with smiles.

2. The Staples Center management is absolutely retarded for setting that event up. Most ghetto people in LA cant afford the $40+ to go to a real game so all those retards pack into the Staples Center. All you get is a bunch of thug Mexican gangsters going to those and a couple people oblivious of what they are getting themselves into.

Im sure the Celtics fan wasnt an angel either...he knew his jersey would be a firestarter


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay. So what's the plan. XericX- are you getting the tix or do you want me to? And how many tickets do we need?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Uhhh..not sure yet. Tickets go on sale Oct. 4th I think..and they're gonna be hard to get through ticket offices so we'll have to do ebay/stubhub/craigslist. Should we go with a block? 

I have to see if my hookup for that one seat can pull through.

might have to break it up into groups of 2 or 4......might be hard to get otherwise???? it'd rock to get a row but opening night is a hot ticket.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Opening night tix on sale @ Stubhub. I'd wait until regular tix are on sale since it should drive prices down. 

http://www.stubhub.com/los-angeles-lakers-tickets/lakers-vs-trailblazers-10-28-2008-691262/


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

So from the videos, it looks like you get a police escort if you wear an opposing teams jersey to the game...interesting. This thread is just asking for trouble...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I think it's funny that laker fans descend on the rose garden like locusts, but if another fan goes anywhere near the Staples Center they get all riled up. 

BTW, that guy seriously needed to work on his smack. I don't think I've ever heard the word "homie" used so much in such a short period of time.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GxoZQXBshpw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GxoZQXBshpw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

There's a vid of a Laker fan getting what he deserved.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ptownblazer1 said:


> So from the videos, it looks like you get a police escort if you wear an opposing teams jersey to the game...interesting. This thread is just asking for trouble...


Trouble for them, that is!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

No Rebecca guys, sorry! The game is being covered by TNT. If I'm not mistaken, the Blazers CAN"T broadcast the game, so Bex will be back in P-Town watching it with us.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

She'd still travel for the interviews though right?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

might take the day off and drink all day before the game. parents have a condo near downtown LA i can crash at. haha!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Xericx said:


> She'd still travel for the interviews though right?


No. Doesn't work that way.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

it's gonna happen! we'll make it happen! we'll chip in for an extra ticket and plane fare! start the paypal site!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Why would you need to fly an attractive woman down to LA? They grow on trees down there.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

They can't name 2 Blazers on the team. Strike in my book. :banana:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Xericx said:


> They can't name 2 Blazers on the team. Strike in my book. :banana:


Your priorities are seriously out of whack Eric :biggrin:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I disagree. :banana:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I put in some calls today lining up tix on Jan 4th

STOMP


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Hmmm....this is a fantastic idea. I'd love to be at Staples, surrounded by half retarded "gangsta" Laker fans while I'm rooting for my beloved Trail Blazers. I've always wanted to do something like this. I always imagined me in Utah, to be honest, busting on all the Mormons. But L.A. would be much better. I'll bring a handful of my buddies so we can at least get out alive. I have family that works in L.A., in the "biz," so I'm sure I could gather up at least a dozen people total. I love this idea........only if we win.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

do it! underground movement in effect!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> No. Doesn't work that way.


My avatar > Your avatar :sfight:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Xericx said:


> Uhhh..not sure yet. Tickets go on sale Oct. 4th I think..and they're gonna be hard to get through ticket offices so we'll have to do ebay/stubhub/craigslist. Should we go with a block?
> 
> I have to see if my hookup for that one seat can pull through.
> 
> might have to break it up into groups of 2 or 4......might be hard to get otherwise???? it'd rock to get a row but opening night is a hot ticket.


Why would tix be hard to get? I went to games all over the country last season and got my tix with a few days in advance. Heck, I went to a Boston playoff game on a days notice. Of course, most of the time, I went by myself so I guess that can make a difference.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Opening night for the Lakers. Bynum vs. Oden.

Won't be hard to get....but tickets will be $$$$. and probably can't buy a block of 6-8 tickets together.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> No Rebecca guys, sorry! The game is being covered by TNT. If I'm not mistaken, the Blazers CAN"T broadcast the game, so Bex will be back in P-Town watching it with us.


But when I went to Heat-Blazers in Miami, the game was on TNT but Mike, Mike, and Rebecca were there, weren't there? You were there too, right?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

He hatin'! Tryin' to keep her all to himself!


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm working on it for sure.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh cmon guys!!!Who has the hookups??? Who wants to bless the one Laker fan they like whistling with a ticket with you guys to the game???? Pre-game Beer/Liquor and parking on me!!! Ive done lots of good karma, Im worthy!!!!


PS. I promise I wont stab, shoot, rape, or mug you!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn, this sounds like an awesome idea...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I like how my last post killed this thread :lol:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

KingSpeed said:


> But when I went to Heat-Blazers in Miami, the game was on TNT but Mike, Mike, and Rebecca were there, weren't there? You were there too, right?


Yes we were all there, but that was in the middle of a road trip. This is a 1 game road trip, and the Blazers can't show the game, because of TNT. They wouldn't go down in that situation. They can only broadcast games when ESPN/ABC covers it.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Yes we were all there, but that was in the middle of a road trip. This is a 1 game road trip, and the Blazers can't show the game, because of TNT. They wouldn't go down in that situation. They can only broadcast games when ESPN/ABC covers it.


Got it.


----------



## ljm (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm in LA and will be trying to find a ticket to this game too - up to $250 works for me if they are good seats!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Just looked at www.stubhub.com and it looks like tickets are $500+ for the lower level, $350+ for the mid-level or ends (with no more than four seats together), but the 300 level has several sections of 8-12 seats together and is in the $100-200 range.

Any thoughts from experienced Laker crashers? Is it better to wait, or get what you can now?

P.S. Mods, can we get this as a sticky to help us all get together for this game?


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Take one of these: http://www.teamfanatics.com/portlandtrailblazersflagvertical.html
Under $20!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Ummm.... I've gotten lower level tickets for way less than $500. It's more around $250. Bought directly from Ticketmaster.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Maybe the Oden factor is driving up the resale prices? I mean, the man hasn't even played a game and he's already a legend, LOL.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

BBert said:


> Maybe the Oden factor is driving up the resale prices? I mean, the man hasn't even played a game and he's already a legend, LOL.


That and it is first game of the season, against at least some level of rival. I'm guessing the tickets will be well above average cost.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I shouldnt help you guys on this issue :wink:....but, why dont you guys wait until tix go on sale by ticketmaster? Stub-hub and those sites right now just have season tix holders selling for way above face value. Tickets go on sale around late Sept/early Oct(not announced yet).


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with DaRizzle and that is what I would do.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> I agree with DaRizzle


... and you have just outed yourself as a Lakers sympathizer...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

are they going celebrate the Western Conference Championship that night?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Exactly. Wait til the tix go onsale. When I went on my road trips, I bought tix like the day before at face value. Heck, I even went to a playoff game in Boston and got the ticket at Ticketmaster the night before.


----------

